# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Проблема с расчетом простоя (2/3) в 1с зарплата и кадры версия 7,7

## valera_63rus

Для расчета простоя по вине предприятия 1 день, (с 7,02,12 по 7,02,12) сделала "Невыход", в нем выбрала "Простой (абз. 2 ст. 157 ТК РФ, 2/3 тарифной ставки",
А при расчете з/п пишет:
Результат = ?(Оклад=0, Тариф * Часов, Оклад / ВсегоДней * Дней * Объект.Ставка.Получить(Дат  Окончания)) * 2 / 3;
{ВидРасчета.Простой.Модуль Расчета(62)}: Деление на 0
Не удалось обработать данные о доходах и вычетах!
Причем у десяти человек она посчитала , а у двадцати - нет хотя в прошлом году считала всем без проблем.
Что делать, Как с ней справиться?
Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## 100п

Ваши неудачники имеют форму оплаты труда "оклад" и у них видимо не заполнен календарь рабочего времени. Проверьте в карточке сотрудника на закладке Сотрудник поле График работы. Если там пусто - смотрите Сервис-Настройки-закладка Зарплата и бухучет поле  Основной график. Далее Справочники-Графики работы-искомый график редактировать-Календари учета рабочего времени-Отработано всего (должен быть выбран календарь). Далее Регламенты-Календари-Прочие календари: заполнить нужный календарь на март.

----------


## valera_63rus

Все Спасибо разобрались, календари были заполнены но были как-бы не "активны", удалили все и заново заполнили и все посчиталось

----------


## inoks

http://8c1.ru/index.php/remote

----------


## Shadowglfg

freebitcoin
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgr...NVA-yB5_olM9yA

freebitcoin стратегия с нуля
freebitcoin ручная стратегия
free bitcoin стратегия

freebitcoin стратегия выигрыша

----------


## Hacon121

This problem is caused by a change in the way the work time and idleness are calculated. This change has been made to be more consistent with the way the calculation is made in other payroll and personnel systems.

The problem can be corrected by downloading and applying the latest patch.    FMWhatsapp

----------

